
International Day of Women and Girls in Science - slater
https://www.unwomen.org/en/news/in-focus/international-day-of-women-and-girls-in-science
======
vsyu
"Recent studies have found that women in STEM fields publish less, are paid
less for their research, and do not progress as far as men in their
careers"...I hope this continues to change. Would be curious to hear what
others think needs to happen on a practical, day-to-day level in order to
bring about this change. Also looking forward to celebrating International
Women's Day on March 8th!

